# Squat video. Any advice/feedback?



## Patrick_01 (Mar 7, 2009)

Hello all again.

Hoping to get any advice on my form. I work out at home obviously, so I have limited equipment, in particular no safety bars so I stay within my limits.

This vid is my 2nd set of 3 sets - 10 reps at 66kg (145lbs)

YouTube - squats

It's reasonably challenging for me, I did wonder whether my pace is a bit wack and I'm also disappointed to see where my knees end up.  I don't actually get any pain or discomfort anywhere from squatting though, just slightly wobbly legs!

Thanks in advance. 
Pat.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 7, 2009)

Real deep...and you have a long way to go because you are tall!!!

I would say try and maintain tightness/stiffness more as you go into that depth.  The lower back rounds slightly in pretty much everyone when they hit that sort of depth, but the important thing is to try and maintain tightness in the back and a neutral spine as best you can (or for as long as you can).  So, don't just let the lower back relax as you descend down.

patrick


----------



## Ben dur (Mar 7, 2009)

looked pretty good to me

careful near the end
some people seem to try and turn the last rep into something reminiscent of a goodmorning (as funk said, concentrate on your lower back! keeping it firm and inline)

i see this ever so slightly on your last rep


aside from that i like your depth!
and everythig else looks pretty good


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 7, 2009)

I notice that my back goes more parallel with the ground when I squat real deep.  I try to keep it as vertical as I can but then I can't get deep enough.  I'm in the process of making a vid for critique.


----------



## Patrick_01 (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks guys, pleased to hear it's not terrible. I'm not moving much weight at the moment, but I'll keep plugging away at it and eating and hope to have good form before I can manage more kilos.



> So, don't just let the lower back relax as you descend down.



I'll keep this in mind more next time, I find that it takes a "mind-body connection thing" to recognise what's going on in with the body parts that aren't the targeted muscles so it's possible I need to teach myself to "feel" for this more.
I do notice when the load is getting to much I shoot my hips up first before "goodmorning" the rest of the way up... and I try avoid this.



> aside from that i like your depth!
> and everythig else looks pretty good



I started squatting initially with less depth but found it's not as good a feeling as pushing yourself up from the ground. Now I love it!


----------



## T_man (Mar 8, 2009)

it seems your knees go really far forward towards the bottom of the excercise.
Make sure they don't go forward past the toes because it puts alot of stress on the knee joint. I did this and damaged my right knee with only 150lb so just a heads up


----------



## Ben dur (Mar 8, 2009)

T_man said:


> it seems your knees go really far forward towards the bottom of the excercise.
> Make sure they don't go forward past the toes because it puts alot of stress on the knee joint. I did this and damaged my right knee with only 150lb so just a heads up





sit on the floor and try to get up without letting your knees past your toes...

not possible

squating is a natural movement
when you do it naturally it works
when you try to introduce to many geometric criteria you will have problems


some peoples physiology is set up differently
forget the toes passing the knees theory


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 8, 2009)

Looks like a solid squat to me.


----------



## Hoglander (Mar 8, 2009)

Fantastic!!!

Better than many that would give advice, IMHO. 

Really good job. Nice and deep with great form!!


----------



## Merkaba (Mar 8, 2009)

I've never heard anything about knees passing the toes on squats...only on lunges.


----------



## Patrick_01 (Mar 8, 2009)

> some peoples physiology is set up differently
> forget the toes passing the knees theory



I have no choice but to agree with this. In order to keep my knees behind my toes I'd quite literally have to have my torso parallel to the ground.

I think that problems are more likely to arise when you start leaning forward to compensate and then you're driving through the ball of the foot not the heel.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 8, 2009)

It looks good, don't pay attention to those youtubes responses.
One idiot said you went too low, bull.


----------



## T_man (Mar 9, 2009)

I'll stick to my guns on this one; raising your toes and moving your knees far past your toes does put alot of pressure on your knees imo but it could be bs but i'd rather be safe than sorry


----------

